# Worldwide Income tax, VAT autonomo



## expatchristy (Nov 25, 2010)

I am asking anyone and everyone who may have any knowledge on the following.

I am registered as an autonomo teacher in Spain.

I am about to start selling software through Apple Macintosh which is based in America.

They will be using invoices and taxing at point of sale. This is on worldwide sales and they are based in California.

For my part I will receive a proportion of the sale price sent to me from California.

*My Question is do I have to declare myself as autonomo within another sector other than teaching at the hacienda and Social security.?

Can I just declare the income on my renta as taxable and be done with it.?

Would I be cleared of my responsibility to charge tax?
*

Another question;

I have a flat in the UK which I rent out I have been declaring this income on my renta tax return. As this is my only home and I am renting in Spain should this actually be taxable it seems unfair that my rented flat is being charged tax when it is my only home. 

Im not sure if these questions are too specific but any thoughts from those experinced in tax matters or wrangling through hacienda and social seguridad issues would be welcome.

Thankyou.


----------

